# Have a nice trip back home



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Jak se řekne česky "Have a nice trip back home"? *Št'astnou cestu zpět domů *je dobré?

Děkuju


----------



## jezevci

Vyloženě špatně to není, ale spíš jenom *"šťastnou cestu domů"*.

Anebo taky by se dalo říct *"šťastný návrat domů"*, nebo i *"hezký návrat domů"*.


----------



## Tagarela

Thank you, jezevci.
So, if I want to emphasize the 'return'/'coming back', I should use *šťastný návrat domů *or *hezký návrat domů *right?

My first suggestion sounds very odd for Czech ears?


----------



## K.u.r.t

Tagarela said:


> Thank you, jezevci.
> So, if I want to emphasize the 'return'/'coming back', I should use *šťastný návrat domů *or *hezký návrat domů *right?
> 
> My first suggestion sounds very odd for Czech ears?



To my ears this does not sound very natural either (albeit correct). I mean I have never heard such expression before. My go on this one would be:

"*Dobře dojeď* (sing.)/ *Dobře dojeďte* (pl., sing. formal)" - literaly this means "arrive well"


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> My first suggestion sounds very odd for Czech ears?


In my opinion, you shouldn't use *zpět* and *domů* at once as the words are almost synonymous in this context.

You can use equally both *šťastnou cestu domů* or *šťastnou cestu zpět*.

*Cesta zpět domů* suggests rather unplanned retreat home (a little like to come full circle or like the return of the prodigal son) or a long journey home after some important tourning point (Cesta do Svaté země a zpět domů).


----------

